# My repossessed entryway



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, as some of you know, I had a large mausoleum facade stolen from me at the beginning of the year by a former business partner. I got it back two days ago. With everything else that's been going on, today was the first chance I've had to get any pictures of it.

Construction was a 2x4 frame, with 3 inch blue styrofoam glued to that. Each of the 7 pieces is hand sculpted and highly detailed (I'm a whore for eye candy) This was the piece that I developed my monster mud and tea staining methods on. It was honestly a learning experience, and one that I will never repeat.

Anyway, on to the eye candy. Sorry that these are all disassembled day shots. It's a two man job to assemble this thing and set it up, and I'm currently the only man at home.
Right Panel:









Left Panel:









Center panels (Door section):









Seam Covers to hide wall seams:









Center piece to cover seam in door panels:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

A few more pics:













































I will try to get this monster set up in the next few days so I can get a few shots of the whole thing together, just to show you how it will look. Hope you've enjoyed!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OMG! I can see why you were crushed when someone you thought a friend stole this from you. You can see all the details that went into making this. I so happy for you that you got it back. I'd love to see it when you get it set up. But I know that would be a lot of work since Halloween is already over. You did some great work here Bio.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Really Beautiful looking pieces. great work. I look forwarding to seeing it set up, if you get the chance.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

scareme said:


> OMG! I can see why you were crushed when someone you thought a friend stole this from you. You can see all the details that went into making this. I so happy for you that you got it back. I'd love to see it when you get it set up. But I know that would be a lot of work since Halloween is already over. You did some great work here Bio.


LOL, I wasn't crushed. I was furious. Thank you for the kind words.I want to set it up completely in the next few days to make sure it hasn't been knocked over and to ensure my seam covers still fit correctly. When I do, I'll make sure to get some good pictures of the whole thing.

*EDIT*
Thank you for the kind words, Wispurs.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! Your attention to detail is Super! This piece is indeed impressive!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

AHHHH that is so cool! I'm in awe.
I missed the post about someone stealing this from you. I am not sure how someone was ballsy enough to think they could get away with that. That's WAY worse than a sneaky decaf switch. Man...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Gorylovescene said:


> AHHHH that is so cool! I'm in awe.
> I missed the post about someone stealing this from you. I am not sure how someone was ballsy enough to think they could get away with that. That's WAY worse than a sneaky decaf switch. Man...


It was stolen while I was in the process of moving. He lived next door to my old house, and knew how long it took me to get from there to this house. He watched me leave, then loaded it up and took off with it. When I went back to get it, it was gone.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

You must be very relieved to have it back! It looks spectacular, the head is out of this world. I can't wait to see it set up.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Really glad you got that back Bio. That is a beautiful piece that any haunter would be more than proud to have.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> It was stolen while I was in the process of moving. He lived next door to my old house, and knew how long it took me to get from there to this house. He watched me leave, then loaded it up and took off with it. When I went back to get it, it was gone.


And Bio was smart enough to contact every haunt in the area and let them know it was stolen, so if the guy tried to sell it, he couldn't find any buyers. I thought that was the really brilliant part. The jerk couldn't sell it and couldn't use it. So end the end he could only store it. And all of us haunters know what a pain storing can be.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

scareme said:


> And Bio was smart enough to contact every haunt in the area and let them know it was stolen, so if the guy tried to sell it, he couldn't find any buyers. I thought that was the really brilliant part. The jerk couldn't sell it and couldn't use it. So end the end he could only store it. And all of us haunters know what a pain storing can be.


I was just catching up on reading about that! Yes, that is brilliant. I would've just been angry to the point of tears, and probably would've given up due to my lack of proof. I am glad justice prevailed, and there didn't even need to be any breaking of knee caps involved (though that may have been well deserved).


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally amazing craftsmanship. I hope its possible to get it set up so we can see it in total. There is a ton of work there and a fair chuck of money in materials. And this guy just returned it with no explanation . At least everyone he tried to sell it to knows he's a thief and will never deal with this person ever. I am glad it found it's way home again.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Gosh Bio, I am so glad you got that piece back. You can see the attention to detail and love that went into that piece. Only a true 'Halloween at Heart' person should ever own such a beautiful piece like this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So happy this came back to its rightful owner. It's a beautifully detailed, realistic piece.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is beautiful Bio! You spent some time on that project and it shows. Really nice man!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

you being a eye candy ho pays off, Ill bet it looks very real put together and I love the dragon head. just blown away!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh WOW Bio its magnificent. So glad you have it back!!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Those look really nice. I especially like the detail in the columns and window arches, and your use of color really adds an other-worldly feel.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow BioHC,that is really a piece of work! I love the detail and the head too! You can definatley see the hours you put into it. I'm so glad you got it back. Maybe karma bit him in the a$$.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I had almost an entire year (10 1/2 months) tied up in this set, and I am ecstatic to have it back. Really can't wait to get some help over here to help set it up.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

these are fantastic. I too want to see these in full dress looks impressive. If that had happened to me I might just be in jail though. glad you got everything back from the scumbag. :jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is GREAT stuff.......!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

yes, beelce, there is a LOT of Great Stuff foam on these. Somewhere in the neighborhood of 6 cans, if I remember correctly, lol.

**EDIT**
I can't stand it anymore. I'm going outside to attempt to put this thing together by myself. Wish me luck, folks!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Daytime setup shots:



























Size reference shot:









Depth of stone reference shot:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Good thing it's back in your possession... Did you freehand the rocks or draw it up then reference that? You can't even get stamp-crete to look that good (probably because the rubber mats don't have deep grooves).

Looks great


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I took the concept from about 3 or four pictures I found on Google by searching "Creepy Mausoleum", then warping them to my own nefarious purposes. I drew lines, then promptly ignored them as I found a way to make the stones flow better. The Dragon head was sculpted by Darrel, but it was made to be a part of this prop, so when I got the rest of it back, the head had to come with it. Each panel is 3 inch blue styrofoam, and the stones were carved with a razor knife and a wal-mart hole saw, then shaped with a Surform shaper and sandpaper. The doorway is actually 2 pieces that bolt together in the center at the top. Then the two side panels connect to the center with heavy duty hinges top, middle, and bottom. The seam covers have a wire attachment mechanism that I made up just for display purposes, but it actually works well, so I'm thinking of keeping it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Even the dogs are leaping with joy at having the archway back.


The dragon head is a well deserved bonus feature, too - like interest on the "loan" of the archway:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Even the dogs are leaping with joy at having the archway back.


LOL, they attempted to "help" me set it up. They kept jumping against the back of it while I was trying to hold it together and screw the hinges in place.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's pretty Awesome!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That is positively awesome, one of the best I've seen, the stone work is mind blowing. Great work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The arch looks fantastic. The stone detailing looks very realistic. I'm so glad you got it back.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Terrific piece! Glad it found its way home.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words! I'm blushing over here, lol.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Fantastic carving! Fantastic paint job! Fantastic design! Wow!


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

WOW... very impressive ! Glad you got it back !


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!!! I really, really love this! Awesome job! I can see why you'd be anxious to get it back to say the least. It's really impressive. As someone who is attempting their own oversized mausoleum I'd be interested in any shots from behind that show your support structure and framework and how you've attached the separate pieces.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll see if I can't get some when the rain slacks up, Uruk-Hai. It's basically a 2x4 frame, and the foam is glued on using great stuff foam.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Wow! Wow! I'm just in awe of your work. Great job.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, I posted pics on Facebook yesterday, and today I have a haunted attraction owner wanting to buy this thing, but I just can't bring myself to sell it. It took too much work and stress to get it back.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

BioHazardCustoms,

You know I'm a big fan of your cemetery arch and your tombstone aging and tea-staining techniques, but this facade takes the cake! That is even more incredible than the work I've seen from you before. I'm so going to try and emulate your technique on this with a facade I want to build this year.

I hadn't planned on using 3" foam, but I see that it's superior to anything you can do with thinner pieces (though I might have to go with 2" since I haven't seen 3" foam anywhere).

While I love your stonework, what I'm really impressed with is the folded fabric work on the pillars. You must have OCD to carve out such intricate detail. And forgive my ignorance, but who is Darrell? I love his dragon head carving, another top-notch detail.

If you'd still like to kneecap the thief, let me know. I also might still have a throw-away or two laying around we could use! 

Rich


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Rich,
Thanks for the kind words. I actually watched a lot of your videos during the course of this build, and drew a lot of inspiration and knowledge from them. When I was sculpting the stonework around the doorway and windows, I can remember watching your video about the Celtic stone.

Darrell is my former business partner, who stole the whole thing when I was in the process of moving. He did a lot of the work on the folded cloth, the dragon's head, and the skulls on the corners and above the windows. I have forgiven him for stealing from me, and wish him the best, but I'll never help him sell another piece again. No need to kneecap him, because he cut his own throat(figuratively, not literally) when he stole this piece. There is not a haunted attraction in a 100 mile radius that will buy from him now.

You could probably do this with 2" foam, and then add 3/4" for added depth where needed. I truly can not wait to see pics of video of the facade you build, because the work I have seen from you has all been stellar up to this point, and I think that anything else you build would only add to the haunt world.

Again, thank you very much for your kind words!
James


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Gosh, it looks amazing all put together....you really did a fantastic job on this archway. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey BioHC - That looks supremely awesome put together! I lve it and the detail of the rock looks very real too. I like it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm trying to convince my wife to help me set it back up and set up some lights so I can get some night shots, possibly with fog. So far, she's not interested in helping...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

A short night video. I'm working on getting a few pics up.



























**EDIT**
Sorry for the crappy quality. My camera sucks once the sun goes down.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Holy ****, LOVE LOVE LOVE this!! I wanna make one tooooo


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's really beautiful, Bio.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

thank you very much!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Amazing!! Excellent work!! Glad you got it back.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

wow... This is awesome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Haasmama said:


> wow... This is awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! Wow!! Wow!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Holy Moly! That puts my facade to shame! Can't say much more to what has been already been stated. It looks like something on a movie set. I don't think I could bring myself to sell that either, and me thinks if you do, you'll regret it. Glad I got to see it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Holy Moly! That puts my facade to shame! Can't say much more to what has been already been stated. It looks like something on a movie set. I don't think I could bring myself to sell that either, and me thinks if you do, you'll regret it. Glad I got to see it!


Yeah, I thought about it long and hard, and have decided that it's not on the market anymore, for a couple of reasons. I have way too much time invested in the build and sculpt, and way too much trouble invested in the repo. After all of that, I don't think it's worth the small amounts of money that people have offered me for it, plus I need a very impressive entry and this fits the bill.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looks just awsome in the dark, I wouldnt sell it either..I would build one if I were you if the price was right..$1000 sounds like a nice round number...once again very, very nice work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome...Awesome...Awesome!!!! Oh did I mention that I like it? So much detail and work put into that facade. Great job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Fantastic work! What kind a friend borrows something and will not return it. Karma is a bitch when it comes around to you friends turn


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy Crap!!! Absolutely amazing attention to details on this piece. It is beautiful during the day and at night! So sorry to had to go through all the stress of having it stolen, but very happy you got it back! It is a truly awesome piece!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an older thread, but I finally got a video of this thing, and thought I'd post it to this thread, so my HauntForum friends could see it as well.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

OMG!!!!! That is truly wicked!!!! Best facade EVER!!!

(btw- I would appreciate you not bringing this thread back up and making my lame ass roach woman look even lamer.   j/k)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, sorry. I've been promising that video to people since November, and finally got around to doing it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Bio, that is fan-freakingtastic!!! I am so honestly loving it. WOW....I guess up close and personal, I now see why you were so upset with your "former" partner. I am pulling for you and I hope he doesn't leave you in a bind again.....(you are a far, better person than I, to trust a snake like that again.....just saying) But you are truly talented to create this beautiful piece. And now....let's all take a moment to "Sparkle and Marvel over CreeepyCathy's Roach Lady" so that she doesn't feel "one-upped"......
I love you CC, and I love your Crazy-Ass Roach Lady.... (she looks like my aunt....hey.....wait a minute..............................)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Look! Bird Poop!" - LOL

This is a beautiful entryway, nicely detailed, well painted/tea stained, and substantial in appearance. Definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I bow to your talent!!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

so inspiring!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

BioHC, that is truly awesome! You did a great job creating that and you definately should be proud of your work. I love it!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

One can truly tell the amount of time and dedication it took to accomplish something of that grandeur! I know that I myself would not want to sell it after going through what you went through just to get it back. From the previous pics it looks like that it's in pretty good shape. I hope there isn't much detail work to do getting it back into working order.

It's good to be proud of ones work, and there is nothing wrong with expressing yourself about it. You have done a fantastic job in detail and in structure. It would make a great entrance to anyone's haunt, that's probably why someone from a haunted attraction wants to purchase it from you. 

Great Job!!!! :jol:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

What a fantstic piece. Glad you got it back.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

where did u get 3in foam?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I got it from a refrigeration company that could no longer legally use it. The EPA changed their regulations, and the owner called me to tell me that he had 20+ sheets of it that he had to get rid of. I have been working with the man for about 3 years now, and he's given me a LOT of foam.

I know that you can special order it from Home Depot. Not sure if there is a minimum amount you have to order, but I have gotten it from there in the past.


----------

